# 1998 Frontier - Timing Chain Replacement Questions!



## Black70Stang (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been reading a little bit about the procedure online and I'm currently in the stage of looking for parts.

*Where is the cheapest place to buy a replacement timing chain overhaul kit for this truck?*

I will be replacing the water pump at the same time, and giving the truck a much needed tune up and a little TLC.

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Black70Stang said:


> I've been reading a little bit about the procedure online and I'm currently in the stage of looking for parts.
> 
> *Where is the cheapest place to buy a replacement timing chain overhaul kit for this truck?*
> 
> ...


Unless, I am mistaken; Timing Chains do not require replacement. Timing Belts, do, however. :cheers:


----------



## Black70Stang (Oct 11, 2004)

From what I've read, the V6s before 2005 use the Timing Belt design.

This truck uses Timing Chains, and yes, chains do stretch over time and years of use.

In this particular case, I'm pretty sure the guides are the issue, but we're doing a complete overhaul anyways. Getting an awful rattling/engine noise in the mid-high RPMs.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Black70Stang said:


> From what I've read, the V6s before 2005 use the Timing Belt design.
> 
> This truck uses Timing Chains, and yes, chains do stretch over time and years of use.
> 
> In this particular case, I'm pretty sure the guides are the issue, but we're doing a complete overhaul anyways. Getting an awful rattling/engine noise in the mid-high RPMs.


Well........ sure! Over years, everything wears out.  

I'm buying the first round! :cheers:


----------



## Black70Stang (Oct 11, 2004)

AGR said:


> Well........ sure! Over years, everything wears out.
> 
> I'm buying the first round! :cheers:


 :cheers: 

Any ideas on where to look for good prices on parts?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Black70Stang said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Any ideas on where to look for good prices on parts?


check out these guys! I bought my splash guards from them...

http://nissan.autowebaccessories.com/store/cat242.php?usid=c075afba91000564872891759c21cbbc

... But; they may offer only accessories. 

- Greg :cheers:


----------



## webhitch (Jun 1, 2004)

Also try these guys ..

http://www.yournissanparts.com/


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Black70Stang said:


> I've been reading a little bit about the procedure online and I'm currently in the stage of looking for parts.
> 
> *Where is the cheapest place to buy a replacement timing chain overhaul kit for this truck?*
> 
> ...



How many miles on your frontier? The key to making these chains last is a half decent oil change scheldule.


----------

